# .22 Hornet



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Any Good?

Friend down in Kentucky has a Merkel Double Rifle 140 model in .22 Hornet. 

What could I use it for in Ohio? 

I have always wanted a double rifle. Cause of Rifle laws never gotten one. It's a good price for a Merkel. 

What could I use this for the Dangerous game of Squirrel and Yotes? Just your average Varmint. I have heard some good loads make some great FPS out of the Cartridge. 

Just wonderng what you all thought. Or maybe I should continue to wait. Cause I really want a double rifle.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an old savage .22hornet I like it. Its accurate and fun to shoot and dose a hell of a job on pesky critters. My understanding of law is you can use them to hunt varmints and small game out side of deer gun season.

P.S. if you want to eat your squirrels shoot them in the head


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

unless laws have changed,the hornet,being a centerfire, would be illegal for squirrels or anything other than varmints.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

misfit said:


> unless laws have changed,the hornet,being a centerfire, would be illegal for squirrels or anything other than varmints.


 



Fox, Raccoon, Skunk, Opossum, Weasel, Squirrel,
Cottontail Rabbit, Ring-necked Pheasant, Ruffed
Grouse, Bobwhite Quail, and Crow 
Refer to Hunting Regulations for Season Dates
Longbow - includes compound and recurve bows 

Crossbow

Handgun &#8211; any caliber

Rifle &#8211; any caliber

Shotgun &#8211; 10 gauge or smaller

Airgun


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for setting me straight,truck.since i've been out of hunting for several years,i haven't really kept up,but i was sure the laws were different at some point.maybe i was wrong there too,since i never really thought of trying to pop running rabbits and flying grouse with a 30.06


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

misfit said:


> thanks for setting me straight,truck.since i've been out of hunting for several years,i haven't really kept up,but i was sure the laws were different at some point.maybe i was wrong there too,since i never really thought of trying to pop running rabbits and flying grouse with a 30.06


It's been that way for at least 20yrs My brother was injured bad back then and he asked if he could rabbit hunt with a 22,the answer was yes they said there were no caliper restrictions!I was surprised alsoCould you imagine quail hunting with a high power rifle!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL,quail would be fun too,butb a grouse zig'in and zag'n at warp speed though through the trees would be top sport
i know rimfires have always been legal,but just don't remember centerfires being legal for upland game.but as mentioned,i never had reason to use them for anything but varmints.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

misfit said:


> LOL,quail would be fun too,butb a grouse zig'in and zag'n at warp speed though through the trees would be top sport
> .


Just think if more ppl used high powers for grouse maybe we would not have a problem with the emerald ash borer


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

probably wouldn't have a roblem with trees either


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

ahhh yes those wonderful ohio laws that make so much sense.

sure, go right ahead and hunt a squirrell and rabbit with that 30.06 but for gods sake done even think about shootin at a deer with it!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a hornet a few years back and it made a great groundhog rifle out to 150-175yds loaded with a 40gr Nosler, I even shot some of the Remington factory stuff in it and it was plenty accurate, recoil and report was nill, my rifle was a TCR-83 so when I sold the frame needless to say all the barrels had to go as well, I wouldnt mind getting another hornet one of these days but they are getting hard to come by.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

It is incredibly stupid that you can hunt anything with Center Fire except Deer in Ohio. 

I really have no point for it. Cause I already have varmint guns. That only reason I want to get it is cause it's a Double Rifle. They are very hard to come buy used cause they get snatched up. 

On top of that it's a Merkel so I do not know if I am going to let ths pass by. Hes giving me till monday to make my decision. 

Sucks cause I can buy quite a few new guns for the price of this one.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

If you have no use for the guns and its going to cost you a arm and a leg I would pass on it then, just my 2 cents.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Perceived value is in the eye of the beholder. If you have the spare coin and want the gun buy it. Several times I have passed on things that I kick myself for later when they are unavailable.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

scallop said:


> Perceived value is in the eye of the beholder. If you have the spare coin and want the gun buy it. Several times I have passed on things that I kick myself for later when they are unavailable.


Been there done that.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> If you have no use for the guns and its going to cost you a arm and a leg I would pass on it then, just my 2 cents.


Yeah I think I am going to it's not that Money is the issue on it though I was just saying it's hard when you decide to buy a $6K gun that you might not use much. 



scallop said:


> Perceived value is in the eye of the beholder. If you have the spare coin and want the gun buy it. Several times I have passed on things that I kick myself for later when they are unavailable.


Yes I have done this many times. I think I am going to pass though and wait till I see one in .308 or something bigger so I can take it elk hunting or something along the lines of North American Big Game. 

I have seen some Double Rifles in 30-06 .308 and some other easily accesable American Standard rounds. 

We shall see.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

I turned the deal down. 

I am going to pursue some other systems. Just wait until I come across a nice one in a Nitro Thumper.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

FYI rules state rimfire on public land to hunt squirrels...


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

There's a big differnce between a rifle you want to use & one you want to collect. If you're looking to get a decent value & use the gun, then the .308 is a great choice. If yoy are looking to collect & make money, then the more rare calibers (like the Hornet) are good choices. I have an old hornet & it is an awesome round for small varmits & plinking.


----------

